# Is This Fixable



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the bottom of the old arcadia perception had a crack in it from years ago (from dropping off the roof of the car). i had just bogged it up with sialastic.

neighbours borrow it a lot and dropped it on the road again and the crack is now about 3 inches and i'm wondering if its worth repairing and not sure if silicone is really a safe option, especially if i'm lending it to 12 yr old kids!!

any thoughts, or should i just trash it.
















oh and i found a nice rod yesterday which i definitely had to throw away and an imitation snapper which i also had to throw away so its been a weekend of more trash than treasure


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

A plastic welder should be able to weld some plastic over that and it should be good as new.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

maybe fibreglass repair kit? a couple of layers of fibreglass cloth and some resin, however you'd need to ensure that the resin got a firm bond on the plastic...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Grinz , not a problem mate , plastic weld it with a soldering iron and it wont leak and will be as strong as new . Just get some plastic from somewhere an old basket or wheelie bin , i have used the plastic from the baskets at the supermarkets , cut some strips and a big piece to cover the hole and work your way around the hole with the patch with the soldering iron and strips of plastic . Easy peasy lemon squeezy . It wont look brilliant , but that dosnt matter it will be waterproof cheap and strong


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Grinner, as Bazz suggested a peice of wheelie bin plastic will see you through.
Cut the new peice to size, and warm it up enough with a heat gun so that you can mould it to the required shape.
Rather than just stitching it with a soldering iron, heat the new peice and surrounding area of the hole enough that the 2 melt together then stitch the edges with the soldering iron.
That will be strong enough to guarantee it wont crack around the edges of the repair.
It really is an easy job


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pete I would go a slightly different tack....insert a block of wood cut to shape into the hole, then sheath it with plastic and weld to the hull as the others have suggested.

If you are in no hurry, bring it down when you come to the coast sometime and leave it with me, and I will play with it as I love the smell of hot plastic and have ample time and some perception green plastic in the shed mate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Forget the silicone, the amount needed to fill that would take about a month to cure! :lol: :lol:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Dodge said:


> Pete I would go a slightly different tack....insert a block of wood cut to shape into the hole, then sheath it with plastic and weld to the hull as the others have suggested.
> 
> If you are in no hurry, bring it down when you come to the coast sometime and leave it with me, and I will play with it as I love the smell of hot plastic and have ample time and some perception green plastic in the shed mate.


Watch out Grinz if Dodge has to many gulp juices he'll break out the 90mm holesaw and give you a few port holes.
Clarkey


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

clarkey said:


> he'll break out the 90mm holesaw and give you a few port holes.


clarkey don't need a saw mate, the in thing is use molten metal to make holes, and learned on the pacer a week ago :?


----------



## bennytee (Dec 25, 2009)

Grinner, definitely not fixable mate, definitely a chuck away job. In fact I'm so sure of it that I'll come pick it up for ya, take it right off yer hands. 
You just let me know mate...


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Grinner i'll swap you the yak for a box full of ecogear lures :lol: 
Clarkey


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

Depending on the size of the box full of Ecogears that might not be such a bad deal!

Dave


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

There's a good plastic welder on the service rd between Tanah Merah and Slacks Ck, it wont be a problem for them.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

"and I will play with it as I love the smell of hot plastic "

Yea Yea! ;-)


----------

